# Floodlight Baffles



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's an idea I came up with to help hide that annoying side glare from floodlights. I took some 2 gal black plastic plant containers and made an opening in the bottom with a 1 1/2" hole saw chucked into my drill. I also made an opening off to the side of that hole to allow for the cord to come out without binding.










Then I attached the base plate to the bottom of the planter using screws.

















And here's the finished product.










The most important thing to remember is to make sure that the bulb is centered and does not touch any part of the container. The bulb should rest just below the edge of the opening. I also used a couple of 5 gal containers and the bulb could be set lower into the container, but still needs to be centered. You could beef this up a bit by using a thin piece of plywood both on the inside as well as the outside and screw into those along with the planter and bulb plate. I didn't bother with these and they're holding up beautifully.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

hey thats a really good idea! Too bad I just tossed out my (large) collection of plastic pots, I should have known better...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

kevin242 said:


> hey thats a really good idea! Too bad I just tossed out my (large) collection of plastic pots, I should have known better...


Maybe one of your neighbors has some containers you could use. These things take all of about 5 minutes to make.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Any probs with melting so far? How long have you had them on at a time?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Great idea, and I just threw out tons of paint cans!
I've used tin foil before... just make sure you don't let it touch the metal part of the light!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

OH, and I've also seen people use large PVC pip cut at a 45 degree angle that they set over their lights they have already staked in the ground...
I have a picture... I'll have to look for it though.
:jol:.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Sickie, I've been running these lights for at least 3 hours for the past 5 nights and have had no problems whatsoever. That's why it's so important to have the bulbs centered and not touching the sides.

FYF, pvc pipe would work as well, as long as they're wide enough to accomodate the bulbs without touching the sides and leave enough clearance to allow for the heat to escape. I like using the plant containers because they're free and I know that they're wide enough.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

very nice idea and so simple


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Ha! I was just down the way checking out a neighbors haunt (that out-does anything I've done so far) & noticed that he did the same thing. It's a small detail that really added to the lighting effect on the props. It felt very natural instead of set-up.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

great idea.

Durn, I just threw away a bunch of those today.....


----------

